

Ask HN: Should we apply for YC Fellowship if YC has funded similar company? - ismail

We have launched a company but it has not been going as expected and have a few problems with the model.<p>See online Office hours that was held a while back. Since then we have been doing customer research and have been testing a few ideas. We have hit upon something that we believe has massive potential with a great initial market.<p>In doing research on the idea i found that YC has already invested in a similar idea. We are not exactly the same, but very similar and could be considered a competitor.<p>Should we apply to YCF? What is YC policy on this?<p>Also note we are also geographically located else where so not playing in the same location.
======
zaguios
I don't remember exactly where, but I do recall someone at YC saying that due
to the fact they invest in such a large amount of companies there is bound to
be some overlap. I believe they probably try their best to be impartial and
try to keep the companies separated. Regardless, you should definitely apply
to YCF as it shouldn't impact their overall decision.

------
ismail
Online office hours:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9785941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9785941)

